# Which Universal Remote?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Looking to purchase my 1st univeral remote. Something that I can use with my Sony KDSR60XBR1,D*TV H20 receiver,Onkyo 605 receiver,Sony PS3 and Xbox 360. What should I look at? Are there any to stay away from? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Look into the Logitech Harmony line of remotes.

mech


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, the Logitechs seem to be the best right now. A little pricey, but with something at every price point (unlike the Pronto's and Crestons which start expensive and go up).

I'm hoping to get a Harmony 890 for Christmas from the wife. If not, I know what I'm buying in January.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Logitech 880. Have had it for over a year now and love it!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Big Worm said:


> Logitech 880. Have had it for over a year now and love it!


Agreed, the 880 is a great all around remote with lots of options.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Universal MX-350


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to agree. I was looking for the same thing and found that Logitech appears be at the top of everyones list.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've been using the Universal Home Theater Master MX-800 for several years now. I really like the user friendly computer interface programming. I had an MX-700 before that and sold it with a processor. Universal also has a host of remotes to choose from.

I've also heard a lot of good things about Harmony as well.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I have the Logitech 880 and it is a nice remote but it's probably more than I needed. I don't however, care for going on line to program it, but I'm sure that's just me.

Bob


----------



## evan (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the harmony for about 2 years, and they have updated the online software so programming is so much easier now.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Cast my vote for Harmony as well,...though I still don't like the way they are programmed, I do really like their remotes.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have the Harmony 880 remote and love it. I had a very old Marantz RC2200, which took 4 AA batteries and I would have to replace the batteries at least every two months. The 880 comes with a recharger cradle, fits your hand, customizable and easy to use.


----------

